# 33/34GTR strut top repairs



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We have been repairing the strut tops on the 33/34 cars for a few years now, we fab the panels ourselves in house,cut the rotten metal away cleaning up all the bad stuff along the way and then carefully sealing the repaired panel after welding before painting the strut tops;































any questions or prices please ring scott or email [email protected]


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Why don't you show prices?

So, how much? Do you do a discount if both strut tops are done at the same time?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We price the jobs when we see them as they never require the same time some cars are worse than other's.


We sometimes have to replace the main suspension upright which is under this shown repaired panel.

Send us a picture of the strut tops on your car and we can give you an estimate.

Mark


----------

